# Baseball Field Renovation



## Spartazoo (May 20, 2020)

Anyone ever take on a baseball field renovation? Our HS field is not in the greatest shape, so my father in law and I are going to volunteer to take it on to improve the turf. Anything we should be aware of?

I know it needs some OF leveling because I have thatched it the past two years with my 1025R/MCS 20 vac system. grass is there but needs some TLC. Along with the typical weed control and amendments per a soil survey, I am thinking a 50/50 KBG/PR over seed this fall to fortify what is there.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

There have been several members here with similar projects. You might get better visibility in the cool season forum.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@crussell ?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey there @Spartazoo - I've embarked on this journey, it's a lot of fun but a lot of work. You can check out my journal that is linked in my signature. I have not updated it in forever, and honestly have been neglecting it since Covid-19 cancelled the season this year...

One fun suggestion, if you have instagram or twitter, lookup and follow some of the head turf managers. David Mellor (Red Sox Grounds Manager) is great one. You'll find they share a lot of their maintenance practices with pictures and videos, very cool to see what they do, especially beyond the turf with the maintenance of their skin/clay surfaces.


----------

